# ⚡ Biến chứng nguy hiểm của Hội chứng Down



## Thanhloan94 (17/8/21)

Khoảng 50% trẻ sinh ra mắc bệnh cũng mắc kèm dị tật tim bẩm sinh, tim bẩm sinh là một trong những yếu tố dự báo tử vong trước tuổi 20 ở trẻ. Tuy nhiên, nhiều phát triển mới trong phẫu thuật tim đang giúp những trẻ mắc bệnh này sống lâu hơn.





 Đồng thời, trẻ có nguy cơ cao gặp nhiều biến chứng nguy hiểm như:





 Mất thính giác (có thể bị ảnh hưởng đến 75%);





 Ngưng thở khi ngủ do tắc nghẽn, đây là tình trạng mà nhịp thở tạm thời ngừng lại khi đang ngủ (50 – 75%);





 Nhiễm trùng tai (50 – 70%);





 Các bệnh về mắt như đục thủy tinh thể (lên đến 60%);





 Các vấn đề về mắt cần đeo kính (50%);





 Tắc ruột khi sinh cần phẫu thuật (12%);





 Trật khớp háng (6%);





 Bệnh tuyến giáp – vấn đề về chuyển hóa (4 – 18%);





 Thiếu máu (các tế bào hồng cầu không thể mang đủ oxy cho cơ thể – chiếm 3%);





 Thiếu máu do thiếu sắt (các tế bào hồng cầu không có đủ sắt để vận chuyển oxy đến cơ thể chiếm – 10%);





 Bệnh bạch cầu ở trẻ sơ sinh hoặc thời thơ ấu (1%);
Người lớn tuổi mắc hội chứng Down làm tăng nguy cơ phát triển bệnh Alzheimer.





 Trên đây là những biến chứng nguy hiểm của Hội chứng Down để phòng ngừa tốt nhất thì khi mang thai mẹ nên làm các xét nghiệm sàng lọc trước sinh để có thể đảm bảo em bé ra đời khỏe mạnh , phát triển bình thường.


----------

